# Tailors in Marina



## Ceejai (Aug 6, 2014)

Does anyone knows a Tailoring Shop in Marina that can do alterations and can come to my place for collection and delivery?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Which Marina?


----------

